# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro light Box version 1.3.0.2

## gsm_bouali

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.3.0.2?* * 
New!!* *Hot! *    Improve MTK 6583/9 Read & Write & Format FunctionImprove MTK 6573 format functionMTK new Flash ICs addedImprove MTK onekey Root functionSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedUpdate Main software to V1.3.0.2Other small report bugs fixed    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous  versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers  with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.

----------

